# micro cafe



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I am currently looking at potentially purchasing a micro cafe coffee shop, it is a fantastic little place and because of this it has a great community atmosphere. I would however like to rearrange the interior slightly as at the moment it just has stools inside and isn't particularly comfortable for long stays.

Could anyone recommend and space saving or small seating? or does anyone know of other micro cafes's or shops that I could perhaps take some inspiration from?Ive spent a lot of time researching but haven't seen an awful lot of ideas that I like.

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

If it's a micro cafe and you make it comfortable to stay long period wouldn't that defeat the object. People stay longer, the place is always full, no new customers, no new sales, no turnover brings closure.

Ian


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

there tends to be quite a few regulars who sit and chat though (whilst continually ordering more coffee)

I would just prefer some slightly more comfortable seating, and also perhaps some design ideas that would help to maximise the space and use it to its full potential.

also a coffee shop with people in, is much more likely to draw more in, than an empty shop


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Odd suggestion perhaps but have a look at boats, caravans and motor homes for inspiration

They have to use space cleverly. May be a manufacturer that sells something useful?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I really like the look of vintage tractor seats made into stools and find them mighty comfortable too.

http://www.tractorforum.com/The-Popularity-of-Vintage-Tractor-Seats.html


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks Jonc and Jumbo Ratty, will look at both!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think benches might be a good shout - that way they can be thin and hug the walls - the more moving items you have the more propensity you have for anarchy I'd expect!


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey BeanAbout, I'm in Bedfordshire too. Where abouts are you looking at? I'm based just outside Bedford town center.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Wall mounted benches is always a good idea. You can put storage areas underneath as well with lots of cushions on top for extra comfort. Make use of hanging space, ie hang things from the ceiling to create extra space behind the bar or serving area - it looks cool and rustic too.


----------



## Kudos (Jul 15, 2015)

Not as expensive as it sounds, but have you thought about adding another floor/level. You can buy self assembly metal and wood ones.


----------

